# Cougar killed in mesick



## rebetom

Store owner in Mesick, Mi. 
He heard his dogs barking and went out to check it out. They had the
lion in the tree. When the lion saw Mark, he jumped out of the tree 
and came towards him. His dog attacked the lion in the side which

gave Mark enough time to get his gun out and shoot the lion 9 times.

It did not kill him but disabled him He called the DNR who finished

him off. If it weren't for Mark's dog, he would have been attacked.
Not sure how long ago this happened.


----------



## jeffthedj

Oh boy! here we go...3...2...1


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Oh great, now the Dogs are seeing cougars.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wartfroggy

Source of information???



rebetom said:


> Store owner in Mesick, Mi.
> He heard his dogs barking and went out to check it out. They had the
> lion in the tree. When the lion saw Mark, he jumped out of the tree
> and came towards him. His dog attacked the lion in the side which
> 
> gave Mark enough time to get his gun out and shoot the lion 9 times.
> 
> It did not kill him but disabled him He called the DNR who finished
> 
> him off. If it weren't for Mark's dog, he would have been attacked.
> Not sure how long ago this happened.


----------



## kristie

And who in the DNR finished it????? :16suspect


----------



## PaleRider

Now wait just a minute, you've been a member since Mar of 2004 and have only posted 36 times? Now that has to be some kind of record then to post a Cougar sighting! Now I can see why you don't post much. :lol::lol::lol:

So tell us more about this Cougar.



Just kidding you man keep on posting we enjoy hearing from you.


----------



## srconnell22

how many guns do you know of that hold 9 rounds? 

I'm pretty sure that if he didn't kill him, he wouldn't have had time to reload. 

And if it was a handgun that can actually hold 9 rounds, you're telling me he didn't miss once while he was being charged? 

Sounds fishy.


----------



## Downsea

Hope you don't mind some humor. 
Care to guess what road that store was on?


----------



## BowtechGuy

I got the same thing in an email today, I check snopes and it did not show up. Here is one of the pictures from the email claiming to be store owner and Michigan DNR officer I tried to enlarge do see the seal but couldn't make it out.... Let it begin...


----------



## Liver and Onions

rebetom said:


> ........... gave Mark enough time to get his gun out and shoot the lion 9 times.
> 
> It did not kill him but disabled him He called the DNR who finished
> ...........


So he grabbed his gun and 9 shells ?? And 9 rounds didn't kill the animal ??
My **** detector is going off. If a lion was killed in Mesick, I'll bet that it didn't happen this way.

L & O


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Seen this story through and email a week ago. The claim is that this "Mark" guy owns the IGA in Mesick. . BS number one. the owners name is Ken A. and he did not kill a cougar. much less see one. The email I seen were showing a conservation officer with the cougar. . . NOT a Michigan CO. . thats BS number 2. . . other details of the story are same as posted here. Im from mesick and know the store owner. the pics that were in it as well as the story are just changing towns and names. . all BS


----------



## Downsea

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Im from mesick and know the store owner. the pics that were in it as well as the story are just changing towns and names. . all BS


Is the store on Cougar Trail? :lol:


----------



## PaleRider

I know the store owner too, he sent me this picture of a fish he caught off Ludington.


----------



## kristie

Now that right there is funny PR...I don't care who u are.....

btw, I never seen any of our MDNR COs dressed like that........


----------



## strawboss

2PawsRiver said:


> Oh great, now the Dogs are seeing cougars.:lol::lol::lol:


That is funny :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## multibeard

Kristie

I never did get your verdict on those pictures I had at the convention?


----------



## kristie

No additional info. yet my friend.......


----------



## Firefighter

palerider said:


> i know the store owner too, he sent me this picture of a fish he caught off ludington.


 

hahahahahaha!


----------



## Whit1

As for the road he lives on that might be Beers Rd. Yes, there actually is a road over there by that name.

I got this one in an email today from a friend.


----------



## gooseboy

i only see 1 bullet hole....unless maybe the 9 round groupings are inside an inch...Beer road and Cougars...shoot...you know what I seen on Tequila road a couple weeks ago? Michael Jackson and Elvis....BTW I wasnt driving


----------



## tjstebb

Me and a buddy deliver papers on beers rd. and have been driving that road every night for the last 3 1/2 years and i have never seen a cougar.....alot of other crazy stuff but never a cougar....We drive 130 miles in that 4 county area every night,
tjstebb


----------



## dsconnell

So let me get this straight.. The cougar jumps out of the tree and is charging him, guy fires off 9 round but only hole in the animal is right in the boiler room.. :lol:


----------



## wally-eye

I heard there's an *old male cougar *living in Manistee county........:lol::evilsmile


----------



## tjstebb

dsconnell said:


> So let me get this straight.. The cougar jumps out of the tree and is charging him, guy fires off 9 round but only hole in the animal is right in the boiler room.. :lol:



Yeah thats the way it looks Dan....sounds like you got it right...Really this happens ALL the time  See what they failed to mention was that the cat turned broadside briefly when it seen BIG FOOT and that is what gave him the boiler maker shot...So the real hero here is BIG FOOT, he saved that guys life!

tjstebb


----------



## slabstar

i didnt know there are co's in michigan:lol:


----------



## gooseboy

slabstar said:


> i didnt know there are co's in michigan:lol:


 
now that is funny:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bradymsu

slabstar said:


> i didnt know there are co's in michigan:lol:


Now that is funny in a very sad sort of way.


----------



## Airoh

GEEeeez... What's with all you guys doubting the mans post.


----------



## wally-eye

Seen one this morning, I believe.......


----------



## Whit1

Whit1 said:


> As for the road he lives on that might be Beers Rd. Yes, there actually is a road over there by that name.


My reference to Beers Rd. was meant in humor. Beers..........alcohol........too much intake of said alcohol...........get it?.....:lol:

I have no idea if the guy exists in Michigan and if he does live near Mesick if he lives on Beers Rd.



wally-eye said:


> I heard there's an old male cougar living in Manistee county........


 
"GRRRRROOOOOWWWLLLL"


----------



## Skinner 2

Here is a cut and paste from another site. The man who made the calls is BVW from this site also. I don't think he will mind if I paste what he found out.

From bvw:
I just called Ken's IGA in Mesick.. No such person as Mark Bailey...The photo is from New Mexico. She told me they have been getting calls for over 2 weeks about it.. Even the Ludington news paper called.








Oh well..









Skinner


----------



## PaleRider

Ya and that picture of the fish he sent me looks like a saltwater fish to me, what do you think?


----------



## Garygreybucket

PaleRider said:


> I know the store owner too, he sent me this picture of a fish he caught off Ludington.


 none of this really made sense till puff the magic dragon showed up:lol:


----------



## Willie Tippit

I GO THRU THERE EVERY WEEKEND...Think i'll stop and get the true photo and the story... there are cats in the lower for sure...9 shots huh ...cats have 9 lives


----------



## Linda G.

big article in this week's Northern Express about the photos a guy walking down the road near Glen Lake got last week of a cougar. Sleeping Bear revisited...

Maybe the cat in Glen Lake just walked about 35 miles southeast to Mesick...LOL


----------



## Ranger Ray

Wait! This one is for real. I saw it on my way back from TC. Got a picture of the guy who shot it. Let me know if you recognize him. He told me if anyone knew about cougars, it was him. Said he was a expert on them in another life. What ever the hell he meant by that.


----------



## anon12162011

Linda G. said:


> big article in this week's Northern Express about the photos a guy walking down the road near Glen Lake got last week of a cougar. Sleeping Bear revisited...
> 
> Maybe the cat in Glen Lake just walked about 35 miles southeast to Mesick...LOL


Where are the photos of this encounter???

I just read the article...blah:coco:


----------



## jr28schalm

It could happen i shot a cougar 3 times in the face and she didnt die.


----------



## anon12162011

jr28schalm said:


> It could happen i shot a cougar 3 times in the face and she didnt die.


 
hahaha, There are a few cougars at Meijer Thrifty acres I wouldn't mind shooting a few things at:lol:


----------



## jr28schalm

One time i tangled with one i caught at dte, and needed medical treatment for deep scratches on my back.I think it was a skidrow show and im never going back.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Is it possible to ban the work "cougar" from this site? This is getting R E A L L Y old!


----------



## Beaversson

So am i crazy to think the "big Cat" sightings all over Michigan are not all hoaxes????? The sighting in britton ( Lenawee county) that was in the all papers and the guy who saw it i worked with. Gene the guy who saw it had no reason to lie. My own brother saw tracks in his woods that scared the hell out of him.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

MESICK of COUGAR THREADS!!


----------



## Whit1

QuakrTrakr said:


> MESICK of COUGAR THREADS!!


Would that be "I'm ill from cougar threads?"


----------



## solohunter

kristie said:


> Now that right there is funny PR...I don't care who u are.....
> 
> btw, I never seen any of our MDNR COs dressed like that........


They get those blue polo,s when they advance to the black helocopters,:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MEL

beaversson said:


> *so am i crazy* to think the "big cat" sightings all over michigan are not all hoaxes????? .


 
yep!!!


----------



## boomer_x7

9 shots i only see 1 bullet hole.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Whit1 said:


> Would that be "I'm ill from cougar threads?"


It would have been hadn't the "sighting" been in Mesick.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

jr28schalm said:


> It could happen i shot a cougar 3 times in the face and she didnt die.


Damn near spit my coffee on the screen...Funny $h!t right there..:lol: :lol:


----------



## kristie

Ya know, I was just waiting for
1) Whit to chime in.....ding!!!!

2)Black helo's to be mentioned.......ding!!!

3)Another unrelated cougar sighting to be added.....ding!!!!

This cougar thread (after I add my usual line below will now be complete)

*IF people see alleged cougars, please take good pictures of tracks, immediately call the DNR and try to protect track area, or any other sign so we can come out and take a look. There is no way to verify a sighting without scientific EVIDENCE. We are scientists. It's not about if a sighting is believed or not, it's about EVIDENCE.*

Thanks,
Kristie

Ahhhh, I feel better now.
Back to feral pig work.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Why people today still believe everything they read in an email is beyond me! But, thankfully some do and the rest of us can get a good laugh out of it at their expense. :evil: These threads never cease to entertain!


----------



## kristie

Magic_Man said:


> Is there Feral pigs in Michigan?


:tdo12:

check this out please......

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194817&page=67


----------



## PaleRider

Magic_Man said:


> Is there Feral pigs in Michigan?





kristie said:


> :tdo12:
> 
> check this out please......


 
Thanks Kristie now we have proof.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Spent the Laborday weekend with the wife's side of the family near Curtisville. Had an interesting conversation with her cousin's husband about the lack of deer in their area and he attributed it to the 9 mountain lions that the MDNR released near Oscoda-Alpena when TB was discovered.
I wanted to laugh but he was as serious as a heart attack.:lol:

Big T


----------



## Swamp Monster

QDMAMAN said:


> Spent the Laborday weekend with the wife's side of the family near Curtisville. Had an interesting conversation with her cousin's husband about the lack of deer in their area and he attributed it to the 9 mountain lions that the MDNR released near Oscoda-Alpena when TB was discovered.
> I wanted to laugh but he was as serious as a heart attack.:lol:
> 
> Big T



On another popular forum, a guy in SE Ohio is certain that the ODNR air dropped baby western diamondback rattle snakes to control the Turkey population. And yes, he was serious. And yeah, I laughed too.


----------



## anon12162011

Swamp Monster said:


> On another popular forum, a guy in SE Ohio is certain that the ODNR air dropped baby western diamondback rattle snakes to control the Turkey population. And yes, he was serious. And yeah, I laughed too.


This is folklore that has spread from Ohio to Missouri, snakes dropped from the air to control rats, mice, rabbits, turkeys you name it.

Another common folklore, Woodchucks were released to create more rabbit dens

and the most recent one I was told by a guy from Nashville, MI...he had seen a cougar everyday he drove past Mooville Creamery hiding in the ditch watching and stalking people enjoyng their ice cream. He said, and I quote, "You know, the DNR had to release the coyotes to control the Mountain lions, because they are the only animal fast enough to catch a mountain lion"...He said it really got bad since the DNR released coyotes to control the rabbit populations, they didn't know what they were getting themselves into:lol::lol: This guy sadly enough is a "prominent" local figure


----------



## tbone5587

I too, am originally from Mesick. I know Ken that owns the IGA in Mesick... he was my track coach way back when...

The logo from the Officer's shirt does not add up, either...

I do believe I had seen some tracks near Glengary over there, but did not have a camera, so it pretty much never happened....


----------



## QDMAMAN

> BigR said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the most recent one I was told by a guy from Nashville, MI...he had seen a cougar everyday he drove past *Mooville Creamery *hiding in the ditch watching and stalking people enjoyng their ice cream. He said, and I quote, "You know, the DNR had to release the coyotes to control the Mountain lions, because they are the only animal fast enough to catch a mountain lion"...He said it really got bad since the DNR released coyotes to control the rabbit populations, they didn't know what they were getting themselves into:lol::lol: This guy sadly enough is a "prominent" local figure
Click to expand...

I was there night before last!:yikes:
I thought I felt those beady little eyes watching me. Good thing I got the orange pineapple instead of the rum raisin or I coulda been a goner!:lol::lol::lol:
Amazing that Mooville has any critters left in their petting zoo!:evil:
Care to share who the "prominent local figure" was with me in a PM?

Big T


----------



## kristie

Man I just wonder where we get all this imaginary money to plant these imaginary animals with our imaginary black helos in our imaginary extra time........pfffftttttt :evil:

btw, very funny PR, where do u find these pics???? huh.......


----------



## flinch

Didn't Ed Freeman die the same day that cougar was killed?


----------



## Whit1

kristie said:


> :lol:
> (you don't happen to work for the press do ya hans solo???? :16suspect)
> 
> j/k
> 
> 
> :evil:


Speaking of Star Wars....Cougar sightings....Hans Solo.....and a Wookie...................Would a Wookie be classified as a Bigfoot or is that some other species? :evil:

We do need a thread titled "Caption This" with that "Lake Michigan" fishing event as pictured above. :lol:


----------



## Airoh

solohunter said:


> Headlines ; DNR admits sea monsters in great lakes,,, possible disapearance linked to monster,,,,:yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> sorry kristie,,, could not help that one


I hope there won't be any roadtrips to Scotland to study up and be better able to identify these Loc Ness type critters, like we did for cougars.

Just kidding...sorta, kinda.....Please don't do it.:lol:


----------



## jrose12587

I live in Mesick and am very familiar with the IGA store. There are no woods around the store for one and two if anything like that ever happpened everyone in town would have known about it. I am not saying there aren't cougars here...just that if they are that would not be where they are.


----------



## Shlwego

Airoh said:


> I hope there won't be any roadtrips to Scotland to study up and be better able to identify these Loc Ness type critters, like we did for cougars.
> 
> Just kidding...sorta, kinda.....Please don't do it.:lol:


I'd volunteer for that trip. After a couple of distillery tours I'm pretty sure I _could _see the Loch Ness Monster!!! If it came right down to it, I even bet I could find a cougar or two in Scotland... :evilsmile


----------



## Cedar Swamp

7 pages and still going strong...I sure did miss these threads.


----------



## swamprunner

:lol::lol: same old crap different day.


----------



## Wildone

rebetom said:


> It did not kill him but disabled him He called the DNR who finished
> 
> him off.


Are you/them sure it wasn't a her?:lol:


----------



## solohunter

kristie said:


> :lol:
> (you don't happen to work for the press do ya hans solo???? :16suspect)
> 
> j/k
> 
> 
> :evil:


WDIV channel 4 problem solvers carmera man,, sorry but running the monster story in the AM, :yikes::yikes::yikes: 


J/K sorry kristie but just a retired grunt, awaiting doc,s ok to go back to work,,,,,,, part time cougar hunter in S/e mich bars,,, Happy hunting all,, :mischeif:


----------



## solohunter

jrose12587 said:


> I live in Mesick and am very familiar with the IGA store. There are no woods around the store for one and two if anything like that ever happpened everyone in town would have known about it. I am not saying there aren't cougars here...just that if they are that would not be where they are.


 
come on,,, dont destroy a good thread,,,, you aint from the black helo sqaud are ya??ne_eye:ne_eye: kristie put ya up to this didnt she??


----------



## ryan-b

im so tired of hearing about cats in lower michigan. west u.p maybe. lower nope. Being a former packer/guide in MT,ID,WY ive never even seen a live cat. ive cut fresh track and seen sign and had plenty of times ridin through canyons and having that well hell something is watching me from up in those rocks feelings with horses and mules acting like somethings up there to boot. shoot last outfitter i worked for had spent his whole life in the moutains of central ID and washigton state and other then when he was guiding for cats he has only randomly come across them 2 TIMES in 31 yrs!! and that is in heavy cat country. point is there are all these cat sightings and no ones dogs have been killed or people for that matter( yes we are on the cats menu). u dont just randomly see cats this regular there very good at not being seen. and with all the people someone would have been killed by now. ive made my living in cat country and they do hunt people. and they do love to eat peoples dogs.:lol:. i bowhunted last yr in sleeping bear dunes national park and i found large tracks bigger then yotes. but they were not cat they were feral dog about lab size. easly mistaken for cat tracks if you dont know what a real one looks like. point is there are no cats down here.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Welcome ryan. Nice to hear someone being reasonable about it. Everyone that says they've seen one here, has never seen one other than on tv or in a book anyways.


----------



## Airoh

ryan-b said:


> im so tired of hearing about cats in lower michigan. west u.p maybe. lower nope. Being a former packer/guide in MT,ID,WY ive never even seen a live cat. ive cut fresh track and seen sign and had plenty of times ridin through canyons and having that well hell something is watching me from up in those rocks feelings with horses and mules acting like somethings up there to boot. shoot last outfitter i worked for had spent his whole life in the moutains of central ID and washigton state and other then when he was guiding for cats he has only randomly come across them 2 TIMES in 31 yrs!! and that is in heavy cat country. point is there are all these cat sightings and no ones dogs have been killed or people for that matter( yes we are on the cats menu). u dont just randomly see cats this regular there very good at not being seen. and with all the people someone would have been killed by now. ive made my living in cat country and they do hunt people. and they do love to eat peoples dogs.:lol:. i bowhunted last yr in sleeping bear dunes national park and i found large tracks bigger then yotes. but they were not cat they were feral dog about lab size. easly mistaken for cat tracks if you dont know what a real one looks like. point is there are no cats down here.


Party pooper.:lol::xzicon_sm:lol:

Welcome to MS Ryan-b


----------



## Whit1

Airoh said:


> Party pooper.:lol::xzicon_sm:lol:
> 
> Welcome to MS Ryan-b


 
Mr. A,
Do ya want me ta delete that most outrageous post?.........:lol:


----------



## kristie

No!!!! Don't delete it!!! This is getting even better now.... welcome Ryan.

And Solo....good luck with that...btw, I don't put noone up to nothin......:16suspect

:evilsmile


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Whit1 said:


> Mr. A,
> Do ya want me ta delete that most outrageous post?.........:lol:


What a great way to welcome him to the site! :lol: Being taunted by a mod! :lol:


----------



## Whit1

QuakrTrakr said:


> What a great way to welcome him to the site! :lol: Being taunted by a mod! :lol:


Nope! That ain't no tauntin' at all, but rather some funnin' with a thread that has turned humorous which is a welcome relief from the deer management stuff.

By the way, for those of you who really believe there is a viable cougar population in both peninsulas of the state this thread is not, in reality, making mirth at your expense. What the regulars, and others, are doing is jesting with another hoax photo claiming a cougar find in the state. We are not saying they are NOT here, but rather that claims of photo proof have all been proven to be not true and word of mouth evidence is also not valid.

Speaking of photo proof no has posted the pic of my favorite kougar kitty from the Martin/K'zoo area. Of course I'm speaking of the one showing a cougar peering from a porch/deck area through a sliding glass door. :evil: :lol:


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Whit1 said:


> Nope! That ain't no tauntin' at all, but rather some funnin' with a thread that has turned humorous which is a welcome relief from the deer management stuff.


That's what I meant.


----------



## srconnell22

Whit1 said:


> Speaking of photo proof no has posted the pic of my favorite kougar kitty from the Martin/K'zoo area. Of course I'm speaking of the one showing a cougar peering from a porch/deck area through a sliding glass door. :evil: :lol:


I saw that same picture from Alpena! I bet it's the same cougar!


----------



## rebetom

JUST MAKING SURE YUALL HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WHILE AT WORK OR PLAY
by the way the bucks arn't ruttin and the salmon all spawned already 
nothing but huge steelies everywhere.


----------



## tommy-n

way to pull their chains, we have alot of experts here on these forms


----------



## Rasputin

ryan-b said:


> im so tired of hearing about cats in lower michigan. west u.p maybe. lower nope. Being a former packer/guide in MT,ID,WY ive never even seen a live cat. ive cut fresh track and seen sign and had plenty of times ridin through canyons and having that well hell something is watching me from up in those rocks feelings with horses and mules acting like somethings up there to boot. shoot last outfitter i worked for had spent his whole life in the moutains of central ID and washigton state and other then when he was guiding for cats he has only randomly come across them 2 TIMES in 31 yrs!! and that is in heavy cat country. point is there are all these cat sightings and no ones dogs have been killed or people for that matter( yes we are on the cats menu). u dont just randomly see cats this regular there very good at not being seen. and with all the people someone would have been killed by now. ive made my living in cat country and they do hunt people. and they do love to eat peoples dogs.:lol:. i bowhunted last yr in sleeping bear dunes national park and i found large tracks bigger then yotes. but they were not cat they were feral dog about lab size. easly mistaken for cat tracks if you dont know what a real one looks like. point is there are no cats down here.


 


YOU LIE!!!


Oops. Sorry. Am I going to be censured now?


----------



## srconnell22

ryan-b said:


> point is there are no cats down here.


All joking aside - feel free to call my mom and tell her that. She almost lost her horse when it was attacked by one in Fairview, MI a few years back. Almost had to put the horse down. Had tracks/hair/etc. all over the place for evidence. 

They are here...but they are pretty smart cookies. As long as I don't get eaten, I could care less. 

When is the last time you saw or heard a bobcat in MI? I've been hunting for about 15 years now and have only seen about 2 in the wild and have still never heard one (I want to, but only once).


----------



## QuakrTrakr

srconnell22 said:


> All joking aside - feel free to call my mom and tell her that. She almost lost her horse when it was attacked by one in Fairview, MI a few years back. Almost had to put the horse down. Had tracks/hair/etc. all over the place for evidence.
> 
> They are here...but they are pretty smart cookies. As long as I don't get eaten, I could care less.
> 
> When is the last time you saw or heard a bobcat in MI? I've been hunting for about 15 years now and have only seen about 2 in the wild and have still never heard one (I want to, but only once).


Bobcat? Really? I see them every year while hunting. Heck, I snuck up on one while it was preoccupied stalking a bunny. Did your mom call the DNR with her evidence?


----------



## srconnell22

QuakrTrakr said:


> Bobcat? Really? I see them every year while hunting. Heck, I snuck up on one while it was preoccupied stalking a bunny. Did your mom call the DNR with her evidence?


I must not be a good bobcat hunter then. :lol:

Yes...they came out, took pics, took samples, etc.. and we never heard of it again.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

srconnell22 said:


> I must not be a good bobcat hunter then. :lol:
> 
> Yes...they came out, took pics, took samples, etc.. and we never heard of it again.


Maybe it's our location. Maybe your evidence did make a difference. I think it was last year, the DNR actually started putting a cougar in the hunting guide.


----------



## PaleRider

srconnell22 said:


> I must not be a good bobcat hunter then. :lol:
> 
> Yes...they came out, took pics, took samples, etc.. and we never heard of it again.


From what I understand the DNR wear these special sunglasses and flash this thing in your face after that you have no recollection of the event.


----------



## srconnell22

I see someone didn't get enough attention as a child...


----------



## PaleRider

srconnell22 said:


> I see someone didn't get enough attention as a child...


Dad is that you...........


----------



## QuakrTrakr

COUGARS SPOTTED ON CRUISE SHIP!!!
http://www.usatoday.com/travel/cruises/item.aspx?type=blog&ak=68499038.blog


----------



## MEL

PaleRider said:


> From what I understand the DNR wear these special sunglasses and flash this thing in your face after that you have no recollection of the event.


 
Hey, those are the guys who came out to investagate the bigfoot I saw.
Told me I was seeing things cause it was only swamp gas.


----------



## MEL

srconnell22 said:


> All joking aside - feel free to call my mom and tell her that. She almost lost her horse when it was attacked by one in Fairview, MI a few years back. Almost had to put the horse down. Had tracks/hair/etc. all over the place for evidence.
> 
> They are here...but they are pretty smart cookies. As long as I don't get eaten, I could care less.
> 
> When is the last time you saw or heard a bobcat in MI? I've been hunting for about 15 years now and have only seen about 2 in the wild and have still never heard one (I want to, but only once).


 
Did you get pictures? pictures of the Cougar or of the damage it did to the horse? Did you get pictures of the hair? Did you get pictures of the Tracks? did you keep any of the evidence? Did you get the CO's names? My sis has a cabin in Fairview and I'd like to go to the DNR there and ask some questions. Also can you get me the actual date.


----------



## ryan-b

srconnell22 said:


> All joking aside - feel free to call my mom and tell her that. She almost lost her horse when it was attacked by one in Fairview, MI a few years back. Almost had to put the horse down. Had tracks/hair/etc. all over the place for evidence.
> 
> They are here...but they are pretty smart cookies. As long as I don't get eaten, I could care less.
> 
> When is the last time you saw or heard a bobcat in MI? I've been hunting for about 15 years now and have only seen about 2 in the wild and have still never heard one (I want to, but only once).


 id love to tell her. ive got a few buddies out west that have had stock clawed up by cats mostly smaller mules and they just stitch them up and there fine. the way cats attack is one shot. they are not like wolves or bears that dont mind getting hurt in the prosess. if u watch them hunt and if a large animal pulls away game is over. a cat cant risk getting hurt in the prosess. if it get hurt it cant eat it dead. my dad called me about the same horse to tell me about it. and no im not callin anyone a lier i just think it was something else or possible a past domestic one due to the sloppy killing style. and too the fella that called me a lier. I DONT APPRECIATE BEIN CALLED A LIER AND NO I DO NOT LIE!


----------



## QuakrTrakr

ryan-b said:


> id love to tell her. ive got a few buddies out west that have had stock clawed up by cats mostly smaller mules and they just stitch them up and there fine. the way cats attack is one shot. they are not like wolves or bears that dont mind getting hurt in the prosess. if u watch them hunt and if a large animal pulls away game is over. a cat cant risk getting hurt in the prosess. if it get hurt it cant eat it dead. my dad called me about the same horse to tell me about it. and no im not callin anyone a lier i just think it was something else or possible a past domestic one due to the sloppy killing style. and too the fella that called me a lier. I DONT APPRECIATE BEIN CALLED A LIER AND NO I DO NOT LIE!


Wow, yer taking this WAAAAYYY too personal. Were having fun with this!


----------



## strawboss

I saw one in Kalamazoo today. I will take pictures the next time I go to Gander Mountain. It was right inside the door. When I saw it, I thought of this site


----------



## kristie

PaleRider said:


> From what I understand the DNR wear these special sunglasses and flash this thing in your face after that you have no recollection of the event.


I have not been issued any such gear........:rant:
 Maybe it's because I don't wear a suit to work.......


----------



## Whit1

ryan-b said:


> and too the fella that called me a lier. I DONT APPRECIATE BEIN CALLED A LIER AND NO I DO NOT LIE!


 
In the spirit of how this thread has turned, as do all these cougar threads, I believe the comment was made in humor. He really wasn't calling you a "liar".


----------



## WhitetailCountryboy

i see a few cougars and even come into close encounters w/ them each weekend... some are more scary then others..but its all good fun..speaking of cougar hunting i am goin right now anyone wanna join ill be a JJ pub haha


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Still running strong.


----------



## ryan-b

QuakrTrakr said:


> Wow, yer taking this WAAAAYYY too personal. Were having fun with this!


 and im a firm believer that bein called a lier is a serious accusation. anyway... i was just tryin to give some insite from someone who used to have to work daily in heavy cat populated areas.


----------



## tjstebb

I am AMAZED....I have stayed away from this thread for a few days and i was SHOCKED to see it has hit 10 pages!!! How far will she GO!:yikes::yikes:

tjstebb


----------



## chrisu

So yeah, I received that same email from a bud...knew it was BS from the moment I read it. Figured, 'I'll cruise the MS forums for confirmation', which I knew I would find quickly. Didn't figure on seeing the funniest picture I have seen in a long while on there! Nice one Pale Rider!!! )


----------



## PaleRider

Spartaned said:


> See this:
> 
> http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=352016


The funny part is the comments people have left at the end of the article.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

PaleRider said:


> The funny part is the comments people have left at the end of the article.


OMG!


----------



## solohunter

Scary when reading the article comments, whose people seem serious,,, they aint having any of the fun we are  well I gotta go check my trail cam pictures from the pasture,,, I did see a cougar last week while here in michigan,, it was on the outdoor channel,, I got its picture up on my avitar,,,


----------



## Perferator

srconnell22 said:


> how many guns do you know of that hold 9 rounds?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that if he didn't kill him, he wouldn't have had time to reload.
> 
> And if it was a handgun that can actually hold 9 rounds, you're telling me he didn't miss once while he was being charged?
> 
> Sounds fishy.


Probably a .17HMR


----------



## QuakrTrakr

My 45ACP hold 9 rounds.


----------



## Rayshobby

This picture, story and names mentioned are from an event that happened in New Mexico in April 2009. 
Too bad, maybe the next one will be true as I do enjoy reading them.





rebetom said:


> Store owner in Mesick, Mi.
> He heard his dogs barking and went out to check it out. They had the
> lion in the tree. When the lion saw Mark, he jumped out of the tree
> and came towards him. His dog attacked the lion in the side which
> 
> gave Mark enough time to get his gun out and shoot the lion 9 times.
> 
> It did not kill him but disabled him He called the DNR who finished
> 
> him off. If it weren't for Mark's dog, he would have been attacked.
> Not sure how long ago this happened.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Rayshobby said:


> This picture, story and names mentioned are from an event that happened in New Mexico in April 2009.
> Too bad, maybe the next one will be true as I do enjoy reading them.


Refer to post 158.


----------



## Michigan Mike

And lets not forget the one that was shot in May
by the Warren police which finally offered
proof positive of there existance once and for all.

This is north of Detroit.
http://www.freep.com/article/20090515/NEWS04/905150422?imw=Y
Freep.com
Warren
*Tasering of panther *

*Warren Police scrambled about 10 officers after a 911 caller reported seeing a black panther in a wooded area near the southern side of Bates Park.*
*Its huge, the caller insisted.*
*Arriving officers decided that the piercing black eyes on the panther  sitting inside a discarded section of cement drain pipe  were so menacing that they quickly cordoned off the area. It was shortly after 8 p.m. Monday, and daylight was fading fast.*
*Fearing the large cat would lunge at officers or escape and run loose, police quickly moved into position and shot the panther with* *a Taser stun gun.*

*http://easterncougar.org/CougarNews/?p=548*


----------



## Linda G.

That one was absolutely hysterical...


----------



## AL D.

PaleRider said:


> I know the store owner too, he sent me this picture of a fish he caught off Ludington.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JBIV

:lol::lol:


----------



## ammurrill

The incident did occur in New Mexico and is true. No conspiracies or officers involved in them. Marc Bailey is my father and I thank God he has the reflexes and the knowledege of gun use that he does because he might not be here with us today. This is a very true story and these types of things do happen. 

_"how many guns do you know of that hold 9 rounds? _

_I'm pretty sure that if he didn't kill him, he wouldn't have had time to reload. _

_And if it was a handgun that can actually hold 9 rounds, you're telling me he didn't miss once while he was being charged? "_

... a 357 sig (15 + 1) and yeah he missed...7 times. 

_"i only see 1 bullet hole....unless maybe the 9 round groupings are inside an inch" _

There is another side to the cat! I know, its hard to believe. And there are 11 holes total.

_"I wondered about it when I first got the email especially that "DNR" uniform."_

That means its a hoax right there! Duh...Michigan is the only state with DNR offices. Please!

Believe it or not, not every email is a hoax. Sure, it didn't happen in MI but it did happen. Cougars do inhabit MI and you are discouraging people from being aware. IT IS NOT A JOKE! 

You people have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## PaleRider

ammurrill said:


> The incident did occur in New Mexico and is true. No conspiracies or officers involved in them. Marc Bailey is my father and I thank God he has the reflexes and the knowledege of gun use that he does because he might not be here with us today. This is a very true story and these types of things do happen.
> 
> _"how many guns do you know of that hold 9 rounds? _
> 
> _I'm pretty sure that if he didn't kill him, he wouldn't have had time to reload. _
> 
> _And if it was a handgun that can actually hold 9 rounds, you're telling me he didn't miss once while he was being charged? "_
> 
> ... a 357 sig (15 + 1) and yeah he missed...7 times.
> 
> _"i only see 1 bullet hole....unless maybe the 9 round groupings are inside an inch" _
> 
> There is another side to the cat! I know, its hard to believe. And there are 11 holes total.
> 
> _"I wondered about it when I first got the email especially that "DNR" uniform."_
> 
> That means its a hoax right there! Duh...Michigan is the only state with DNR offices. Please!
> 
> Believe it or not, not every email is a hoax. Sure, it didn't happen in MI but it did happen. Cougars do inhabit MI and you are discouraging people from being aware. IT IS NOT A JOKE!
> 
> You people have way too much time on your hands.


 
Hey Ammurrill,

Welcome to the site, and thanks for bringing up my favorite thread. Give your dad a slap on the back for me nice shooting under stress.


----------



## Whit1

9-15-09, Post #1: This thread appeared in MS
9-27-09, Post # 171: The last post...untl now....was submitted

In between the first and last post the validity of this particular claim was called into question, various scenarios were discussed, proof of its unfoundedness was brought forth, several times I might add. The thread went on with both related and unrelated posts until it died.

It is now brought up again? Not for long.


----------

